
Dear Ms Recruiter, I won’t tell you my current salary, & you shouldn’t be asking - desushil
https://skg.com.np/post/187963769862/dear-ms-recruiter-heres-why-i-wont-tell-you-my
======
pmdulaney
"PS. Did you know it is illegal in many places to ask for employees past and
current salary?"

California is one such place.

